# Inventor designs 'tunable' glasses to help one billion in Third World see



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...s-to-help-one-billion-in-Third-World-see.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow that is great.


----------



## twells (Dec 29, 2008)

That's really awesome. That man deserves quite a few high fives.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Makes me wonder if you can or maybe later we can do are own eye test for glasses.
I mean we make the adjustments but we can walk around and see more then just a eye chart or the room your in.
Then go to a place and they take the glasses and put in in that thing that tells them prescription and they can then make you eyes.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Or a distance radar system that constantly adjusts the glasses depending on where you are looking, would be nice for people like me who have focus problems, no more tri-focals!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have it worse after getting the laser work on my eyes so I don't have to wear glasses. Now I have thing worse then before and have 3 types of glasses and things I can not fix with glasses.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, what a cool invention! I never would have thought of that.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That site is super slow so other know what is there I will copy it here.



> Inventor designs 'tunable' glasses to help one billion in Third World see
> A Brition has designed a pair of glasses which can be adjusted by the wearer without the need for an optician, in an invention which he hopes will help the world's poor.
> 
> By John Bingham
> ...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Hewee.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Mumbodog said:


> Thanks Hewee.


Your welcome.

That whole web site was so very slow I bet most give up trying to get there.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

FYI, it's currently loading very quickly for me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Guess your lucky Mike.  I checked and it is faster now but the site can be so very slow still clicking around at the other links.


----------



## kosimov (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope I am not being rude but, I just thought I would mention that the word "your" shows ownership, such as "is that your coat?".

The word "you're" is short for "you are". So, when we write "I hope your going to look that up", we should write "I hope you're going to look that up". This is a very common mistake on the internet; I can only make guesses why; I don't know. It isn't that I go around correcting people's spelling; in this case, whenever I see "your" in place of "you're" (you are), it causes me to hesitate while I am reading, which causes my eyes to stop suddenly on that phrase. I have a severe eye problem, in the one good eye I have (left eye); any time I can read by carefully scanning a page smoothly, I can see sort of OK. However, when my eye "starts and stops", or "stutters", in my words, small bits of "stuff" in my eye "slosh around", and it takes a few seconds for things to quiet down.

I just figured this out recently; before I did, I was going nuts wondering what was going on! I had a detached retina a few years ago, went through 7 eye surgeries trying to save it, but alas, I finally lost the right eye, which was my "good" eye. (I just realized - that sentence would make a good example of the "your/you're" thing: if I wrote "I finally lost the right i, which was my good i", that is similar to the problem with your).

Again, I hope I am not offending anyone; I notice that you are a "distinguished member", which means you must be a major contributor here, correct? So who am I, the brand new rookie, to correct you?

regards, "kosimov"


----------

